# Candy Bar



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

We are thinking about having a candy bar (along with food, appetizers). Have any of you had a candy bar and if so what types of candies did you use? I also need help finding little metal containers like the ones in this picture so people can use to take the candy home at the end of the party? I attached 2 pictures of examples


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Try this old thread Scottfamily5, http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/93064-candy-buffet-ideas.html I did the candy buffet that year and it was a great success!


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

That is a great link and those are wonderful ideas thanks for the info!


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

The metal buckets in the second picture are from Oriental Trading. Just search for Halloween bucket on their website and it should come up.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

We did a candy buffet last year and it was a huge hit! We did fall M&MS, Reeses Pieces, tootsie rolls, mini tootsie roll pops, mini jellied pumpkins, ghost peeps, twizzlers, candy corn of course!
I bought most of my jars at Marhsalls/TJ Maxx. They all have lids...I have bought new ones this year to have a larger buffet for a total of twelve jars, all different sized I will need to get a pic here! You can get metal scoops at wal-mart-a three pack for $3.49 or something...
I am too looking for more candy ideas! I am thinking skittles and gummi bears to add to a fruit element...maybe hersheys miniatures! YUM! All the candy can add up to a bit of an expense, so I start buying it usually in august to spread it out...The small pumpkin container I used to keep the tongs in for the twizzlers, peeps, etc..came from Targets Dollar Spot. They would be good containers to use for take home!
Here is a photo...


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> We did a candy buffet last year and it was a huge hit! We did fall M&MS, Reeses Pieces, tootsie rolls, mini tootsie roll pops, mini jellied pumpkins, ghost peeps, twizzlers, candy corn of course!
> I bought most of my jars at Marhsalls/TJ Maxx. They all have lids...I have bought new ones this year to have a larger buffet for a total of twelve jars, all different sized I will need to get a pic here! You can get metal scoops at wal-mart-a three pack for $3.49 or something...
> I am too looking for more candy ideas! I am thinking skittles and gummi bears to add to a fruit element...maybe hersheys miniatures! YUM! All the candy can add up to a bit of an expense, so I start buying it usually in august to spread it out...The small pumpkin container I used to keep the tongs in for the twizzlers, peeps, etc..came from Targets Dollar Spot. They would be good containers to use for take home!
> Here is a photo...


What a great looking display of candy. Fantastic! I'm going to have to do something like this.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!! Like I said I have twice the number of jars for this year. I wasn't sure how many people would show last year so I tried to keep it small. We had almost 100 at our open house so I figure it's ok to add more! The only thing is I really had to encourage the adults to take candy so I had some left over. I think this year I will put a sign up so adults know it's for them too!! I decorated with ribbon from Michaels. They had these awesome spider clip ons I bought that had spider webs on them. They also had black beads with spiders hanging over them to hang on the jars! So cool. I also had a spider tablecloth. It was a lot of fun to do!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the pics mm1.Great set up.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks so much for all the compliments


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great Candy bar and thanks for the ideas and I will have to check out TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I also found some great platters and jars at a thrift store


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks!! Im going to try to get a pic up this week of my new collection of jars...I have a pic on my phone but not sure how to get it on the site? Also, use the 40%, or 50% coupons at Michales/Joanns. They have good jars with lids, and the smaller ones are a good deal with the coupons. The big ones are still about $16-18 after the coupon discount ($30.00 to start with) And dont forget the silver scoops from Wal Mart...$3.49 or so for a set of small, med and large. I can take a pic if you need me to. Almost ordered some online and they were a small fortune..then I saw these! The nice thing about the candy bar is once you make the initial container purchase/investment, you are good to go from then on. Then its just the expense of the candy. I have also gotten some jars at goodwill


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I did a candy/dessert buffet last year and it went over really well. All of the plates and jars were from Marshall's/TJ Maxx and Homegoods. You can also get inexpensive clear plastic scoops in several different sizes at the Container Store. You can also find jars at Hobby Lobby. They frequently go on sale for 50% off, but I'm pretty sure that even with the discount, you can still get them cheaper at Marshall's/TJ Maxx and Homegoods. 

I made all of the desserts myself, though you could easily purchase them. The candy I got at Target, the grocery store and Michael's. Several of the bigger Michael's stores carry bags of individually colored candies (M&M's, gumballs, etc.). You can also find some at Party City.

I don't have a picture of them, but I used Halloween themed Chinese take out boxes (got at Michael's on sale after Halloween the year before) for the guests to fill with candy/sweets.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...y-hollow-2010-picture69228-img-8232.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful candy buffets you guys! 

Witchie Woman - Your placement and organization, labels.. everything is so classy and elegant. I'm planning a black and white masquerade and will be using your ideas. 

star girl mag - I love your tags on each one. Can you tell me what candy you used? I'm running out of ideas on black candy.

Thanks for the inspiration guys!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm suddently craving chocolate and desserts!  Seriously.....they all look amazing!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I should firstly give props to Witchy Woman! Your candy table is so classy, it looks like it was done by an event designer! It makes me hungry. 

Noelle my tags came from a template from Martha Stewart's Halloween edition of Living. Not sure ho we forgot it but we have used black licorice in years past. In the photo I think is, chocolates in black packagings, mini reeses in black packaging, and black licorice jelly beans. There is also, some eyeball foiled chocolate balls. If you have a grocery store in your area that has a bulk section, they may carry a larger collection of candy for you to choose from at discounted prices leading up to Halloween. Also, Dollar Stores are a good place to procure candy. 

Were hoping to do a Hanzel and Gretel themed candy table this year.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I found some really good taffy pieces at Walmart last year that were colored orange, white and yellow. It was individually wrapped and very soft and tasty. It was with the regular candy and not the Halloween stuff. In fact I started picking up things about this time last year.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchie Woman and Star Girl your candy buffets are gorgeous!!


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is a pic of a candy bar that I did from my flickr account- incorporating some of my work into it. 

I do a different themed candy bar each year - You could go with a color scheme - Purple, black and green. Orange and black (traditional), all green for a monster or ghoul theme - all white for a ghost or mummy theme. 

If you go with a color scheme you can use just about any candy that fits.

You may also want to include other "sweets" to help fill in the buffet - and add interest: 

Popcorn: Try popcorn pappa.com for colored candy popcorn in just about any shade
Lollipops: Hammondscandies.com has awesome lollipops and candy sticks - bit pricy but you could buy a few as a show piece.
Chocolate: Trader Joes is great for chocolates or try fanning out a whole box of choclate bars
Cookies: Oreos have green and orange stuffed cookies that come out around August or September. Wafer cookies are visually fun too.- or what about GIANT chocolate chip or molasses cookies -(again, a great visual)
Cupcakes: adding a cake stand with some fun candy-decorated cupcakes can add quite a bit to a candy buffet.


Display: 
create one focal point and build down from there - visually it looks best if there is one point higher than the rest (envision a triangle shape) - perhaps a tall vase filled with lollipops at the top - then use cake stands to mix up the height of some of the other candies. 

Chinese takeout containers can be cute take-home containers too. 
Michaels usually carries some fun halloween ones
nashvillewrap.com has a great assortment at wholesale.

You may also want to go to walmart and buy in bulk - the peanut chews, mary-janes and other traditional halloween candies. MORE IS MORE - when you are creating a candy bar (in my opinion)- you can always give the left-overs to the trick-or-treaters.


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not sure if my pic is posting - here is the link to the image in Flickr : http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetbfolkart/3985093855/in/set-72157618421437970


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Great display!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Witchie Woman thanks for the info on the clear scoops! We are finally getting a container store this fall!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh I want some candy now!

What great displays! Definitely doing a candy bar this year.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I love your display sweetb, so cute and whimsical!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchie Woman, where did you get your labels and the caramel corn bags? They're fantastic!


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!




Tannasgach said:


> Witchie Woman, where did you get your labels and the caramel corn bags? They're fantastic!


Tanna - The bags were from the Martha Stewart line of Halloween stuff 2 years ago. They still sell them online:
http://shop.marthastewart.com/Mad-Scientist-Favor-Bags-Martha-Stewart/A/B002KIDFV6.htm

The labels I made myself in Word. I might still have the template that I could send you. I'll look for it and send you a pm if I can find it.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Ooooh, Thank You!  You really did an outstanding job with that display! I like the symmetrical design and the color choices. I also like how you attached some of the labels to ribbon - nice touch.


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Witchie Woman thanks for the info on the clear scoops! We are finally getting a container store this fall!!


You're welcome! You can also order them online: http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10025853&N=&Ntt=scoop


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Tannasgach said:


> Ooooh, Thank You!  You really did an outstanding job with that display! I also like how you attached some of the labels to ribbon - nice touch.


Thanks so much!! I was inspired by some of the gorgeous displays by Amy Atlas (http://blog.amyatlas.com/) and on Hostess with the Mostess (http://www.hostessblog.com/).


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Here is my candy buffet from 2010: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/peeweepinson-albums-2010-candy-buffet.html


----------



## Mirage2u (Aug 7, 2011)

I am doing a candy bar for our party this year. I wanted to give you some insight into prices for glass containers. I found some decent ones at local thrift stores for .60 to $1.99. The one I got for $1.99 is the oversized champagne glass they sell at Michaels for $12.99! (I'm in the process of moving and they are packed, otherwise I'd post pictures of what I found) TJMaxx had 3 nice apothecary jars for $7.99 - $9.99ea. Michaels had the fancy apothecary glass jars for $16.99 - $24.99 so even with the discount coupons they are more expensive.

TJMaxx $9.99









TJMaxx $9.99









TJMaxx $7.99









Michaels









Michaels









Dollar Tree









This is a similar thread in this forum discussing different candy options
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/93064-candy-buffet-ideas.html


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Witchie Woman thanks for the info on the clear scoops! We are finally getting a container store this fall!!


I was interested in the scoops too and JUST found out we are getting a container store too. Actually the grand opening is this weekend! I had no idea. I know what I am doing this weekend!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Last year I did a candy bar for my Halloween party, and we served few types of candy: jelly pumpkins, candy corn, orange and black gummy worms and orange and black jelly beans. I served them all in clear glass contains (like others have posted). To add some extra interest we added some animated table top things (like the singing heads from target) to make the candy bar more interesting visually. Hope this gives you a few ideas.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

This year for my yard haunt I am doing a haunted candyland. For the tot's I plan to set up a 
six foot folding table and make it into a candy bar. For the past few months I have been collecting all sorts of jars from thrift stores. The candy in the jars will be just for display then in treat bags we will have the already wraped packages. I would like to buy some of those skull foggers they have at big lots to put on the table. Maybe even put some spiders and other little oddities in the jars.


----------



## kMG (Sep 6, 2009)

Mirage2u - Thanks for the pics and info. I just went to TJ Maxx and grabbed a bunch of these vases!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My first party I had a candy bar/dessert bar. Here is a picture of it. I will try to find one from last year. I actuallly did a Candy bar last year.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I am doing a dessert/candy bar combined. I am really excited about it!! Can't wait. I am running out of money already though and it's only august. LOL


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I found it!!! Here is a pic of it. It was the day after the party and I really wish you had seen it when it was fully stocked it was gorgeous! The colors were purple, orange and white. I used reese cups,colored m&ms ( you can buy them by the color bag) orange slices, anything solid colors.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> I am doing a dessert/candy bar combined. I am really excited about it!! Can't wait. I am running out of money already though and it's only august. LOL


I KNOW ABOUT THE $$ for the party LOL me too


----------



## Mirage2u (Aug 7, 2011)

No problem. I figured I'd try to save some others some gas money so they can use it towards the party!


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anyone used a filler item so the jars look full even though they're not? Like putting something in the middle and pouring the candy all around it? I'm just trying to think of something that would be flexible and food safe so I don't have to buy all of the candy (that I know won't be eaten..)


----------



## Mirage2u (Aug 7, 2011)

Noelle said:


> Has anyone used a filler item so the jars look full even though they're not? Like putting something in the middle and pouring the candy all around it? I'm just trying to think of something that would be flexible and food safe so I don't have to buy all of the candy (that I know won't be eaten..)


thats funny bc i was thinking about the same thing. I might try styrofoam blocks from the dollar store


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

When i was in 9th grade my math teacher has a jar of sweet tarts on her desk and made everyone guess how many were in it, I guessed 227 (since my lucky number is 27) and won since it was actually 229.... now the point behind this story.... when i won the jar of sweet tarts i later found she had stuffed the middle with a paper towel to make the jar look full lol so even that will work


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween_Queen said:


> When i was in 9th grade my math teacher has a jar of sweet tarts on her desk and made everyone guess how many were in it, I guessed 227 (since my lucky number is 27) and won since it was actually 229.... now the point behind this story.... when i won the jar of sweet tarts i later found she had stuffed the middle with a paper towel to make the jar look full lol so even that will work



thats a good idea... im toying with the idea of having a candy bar for kiddos party... if i can gather enough clear glass containers with lids LOL. i did find 2 at the thrift store this weekend though, for a buck each!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Just use a large cup turned upside-down (or with saran wrap over the top) or a tall tupperware with the lid on.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------

